# Just a reminder...



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

For those of you who _haven't_ checked out the link in my sig, it's useful tool for tracking your golf game.. progress, improvements, etc.

MyGolfHQ.com - Home

After 5 rounds it calculates a handicap. There is the option to load courses into the database, etc. Here is a few screenshots of my statistics (don't laugh) :laugh:


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

looks like a great website


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> looks like a great website



Well it's a great tool if you're trying to pinpoint your biggest flaws in your own game...

It also helps keep a record of your improvement over the course of time. You can enter an unlimited number of rounds in there to track.

You need to play 18 though, it won't let you enter a 9 hole course, or scores for only 9 holes.

If you play an 18 hole par 3/4 course, your average score would reflect an anomaly (like my 78) but your handicap will reflect your true +/-, regardless of the types of courses you have played.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I'll check it out


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

is it free?

this conversation sounds like an advert


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> is it free?
> 
> this conversation sounds like an advert



lol... no, totally free.

Buddy of mine set it up, but he wants to offer it to anyone who wants to use it. I told him I'd try and get some people to use it, because for now it seems as if it's mostly his local friends and what not.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

say thanks to him for me


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> say thanks to him for me



there's also the ability to add/search for people on there and add them to a 'friends' list.

You just need to know their first/last name.

IF you guys sign up, feel free to add me. 

'Bob Mooers'

I'll add you guys if/when you sign up.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, it looks like an incredible site.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I went in and added the courses that I played at this summer. I still can't add my scores in but I will shortly. It looks like a great website so far, I've just got to keep messing around in there.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> I went in and added the courses that I played at this summer. I still can't add my scores in but I will shortly. It looks like a great website so far, I've just got to keep messing around in there.


Yeah, pretty much what I had to do... just go through all the areas and find out what was what.

Most of the stuff you'll ever need is under the 'Score Tracker' link.

There you can manage your friends list... AKA add me, I requested you as an add yesterday


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I went in last night and added you to the Friends list... Or at least I think I did :dunno: I hit the button for accept and then your name didn't show up on the approved list. Maybe it'll be there today after work?


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> I went in last night and added you to the Friends list... Or at least I think I did :dunno: I hit the button for accept and then your name didn't show up on the approved list. Maybe it'll be there today after work?



It worked, just noticed it.

Now we can look at each others scores and laugh :dunno: :cheeky4:


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Also, I *think* you've entered the courses in MI?

Before you can add scores to them, you need to add the Tee configurations. It needs yardage/par/slope/rating, because depending on the tees you play, your handicap may be different.

When you enter a score it asks for your tees you played from, date, and layout (generally front/back)


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Ah, I guess I'll work on that tonight.. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I can't seem to get registered on the site. It won't send me the confirmation email, so I can't log in. And I sent a message to the site admin with the "Contact us" function, but I haven't received any response from that either. I know that I put in the correct email, because when I tried to re-register, it said that email was already registered.... :dunno: Don't know what else I can do but post here and see if anyone can contact the admin over there.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Ghost know's the admin for the site - or at least that is how I understood it. He'll probably see this and let the correct person know. When I registared overthere it took a while for my email to come back from the site to activate the account. But once your in, it's pretty neat.


I've still got to add in all my Tee location info still though....


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

srothfuss whats your username and real name so i can add you as a friend?


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> I can't seem to get registered on the site. It won't send me the confirmation email, so I can't log in. And I sent a message to the site admin with the "Contact us" function, but I haven't received any response from that either. I know that I put in the correct email, because when I tried to re-register, it said that email was already registered.... :dunno: Don't know what else I can do but post here and see if anyone can contact the admin over there.



The email may have been caught by a spam filter? Check your 'junk mail'...

if you still haven't recieved anything, let me know. I'll see if I can help you out.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

ghost said:


> The email may have been caught by a spam filter? Check your 'junk mail'...
> 
> if you still haven't recieved anything, let me know. I'll see if I can help you out.


I'll check that when I get home this evening. Shoulda remembered that myself..


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

My user name should be srothfuss on that site as well. 

Frist name - Steve

Last name - Rothfuss

It's pretty easy to remember that way.  

Edit: I'll be on there tonight to add in my Tee information.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

koolies cheers.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Registration fixed and first 2 scores entered. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> Registration fixed and first 2 scores entered. :thumbsup:



Name on there?


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I got my first set of Tee's on for PineTrace... I've got to add my score in next and then find my other two score cards.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

ghost said:


> Name on there?


User name same as here. Course is Foothills GC.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> User name same as here. Course is Foothills GC.



I mean real name, not 'Four Putt' I hope?

lol... the friend search is unfortunately, triggered by formal names :thumbsdown:


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

ghost said:


> I mean real name, not 'Four Putt' I hope?
> 
> lol... the friend search is unfortunately, triggered by formal names :thumbsdown:


just type fourputt into user id on the search thing. thats what i did.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

ghost said:


> I mean real name, not 'Four Putt' I hope?
> 
> lol... the friend search is unfortunately, triggered by formal names :thumbsdown:


That so???? Ok then I'm in there as Rick Priebe.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> That so???? Ok then I'm in there as Rick Priebe.



apparently, I'm a retard and the 7 year old was right.

for some reason the user ID search wasn't looking when I first signed up, now it seems to be fine, go figure :dunno:


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I didn't get a chance last night to get online...  maybe tonight, I'll get a free moment to visit the wonderful web


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

ghost said:


> apparently, I'm a retard and the 7 year old was right.


damn straight


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Handicaps are up.

Next update = 12/16


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I guess I'll have to sign up now that I'm starting to play again. My clubs are by the door and I can't wait for tomorrow morning... 8:40 AM at Calusa Country Club! Thankfully, they have pretty wide fairways, so the fact that I haven't played in 4 weeks shouldn't be too painful.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I guess I'll have to sign up now that I'm starting to play again. My clubs are by the door and I can't wait for tomorrow morning... 8:40 AM at Calusa Country Club! Thankfully, they have pretty wide fairways, so the fact that I haven't played in 4 weeks shouldn't be too painful.



4 weeks, nah not so bad


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i often find that not having played in a while acctualy helps. it makes me feel fresher. strange i know.


----------

